# trailer wiring diagram needed-asplundh



## wahlturfcare

i am in need of a trailer wiring diagram(Color Code) for a alspundh wood chipper(90's model)with trailer brakes. Mine has the 6 round connector on it but was pretty corroded, so im switching it over to a 7 pi which is what my trucks have, but the lights are not working like i want.
I have a red, black, green, yellow and white or blue wire(cant really tell).


----------



## ArborquipSP

What I normally do is take a jumper wire from the battery on the chipper and touch it to each wire and what lights up I write down the color and what it is for Trailer marker, left turn, right turn, brakes etc... Here is a topical wiring schematic 







and here is one for the 7 way round with flat connectors (RV style plug)


----------



## wahlturfcare

i tried that with the jumper wire, but every light was coming on. Found the ground wire was shorted and hitting the other wires. I did find the schematic in a manual earlier and got it fixed. Thanks though.


----------

